# Neymar: la Liga non ha accettato la clausola pagata.



## admin (3 Agosto 2017)

Bomba riportato da Marca. Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, Neyamr avrebbe depositato l'ammontare della clausola, 222 milioni di euro, nelle casse del Barça. La Liga però non ha accettato il pagamento ed il relativo documento fornito.

Seguiranno aggiornamento.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma possono fare una cosa del genere? Ma finché mafieggiano Real e Farca va tutto bene?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Agosto 2017)

Se vabè ciao


----------



## Wildbone (3 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportato da Marca. Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, Neyamr avrebbe depositato l'ammontare della clausola, 222 milioni di euro, nelle casse del Barça. La Liga però non ha accettato il pagamento ed il relativo documento fornito.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamento.



Oh come mi vien da ridere. Penso che il castello iberico stia per crollare miseramente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma che diavolo combinano? Possono comportarsi cosi?? Non credo


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2017)

Tribunale del lavoro e UE che intervengono tra 3,2,1...
Alla fine lo vendono per pagare le spese legali se portano avanti sta pantomima..


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Agosto 2017)

Che pagliacci!!
Spero che le spagnole vadano in rovina


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai 

Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra


----------



## The Ripper (3 Agosto 2017)

poverini a marça


----------



## Heaven (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Non puoi fermare l'evoluzione. Finché non cambiano le regole è normale che si vada in questa direzione


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (3 Agosto 2017)

cifre sempre piu assurde ma qua anche la spagna ha le sue colpe, almeno per come la vedo io, che senso ha mettere la clausola di rescissione obbligatoria? è normale poi che si arrivi a questi numeri folli.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Trovo peggiore il trasferimento di pogba...


----------



## medjai (3 Agosto 2017)

Vabbè questo soltanto farà un ritardo di un paio d'ore. La Liga non può rifiutarlo. È soltanto Tebas comportandosi come un bimbo quando prendono il suo giocattolo


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2017)

e quindi adesso?


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> cifre sempre piu assurde ma qua anche la spagna ha le sue colpe, almeno per come la vedo io, che senso ha mettere la clausola di rescissione obbligatoria? è normale poi che si arrivi a questi numeri folli.



Non e la clausola che ha fatto lievitare i prezzi.
Se la clausola non ci fosse stata probabilmente che sarebbero arrivati pure ad una cifra ancora piu alta per prendere il brasiliano.

Tra una decina d'anni ci saranno clausole che arriveranno al milliardo... e forse tra una ventina d'anni i giocatori costeranno proprio quei prezzi.


----------



## Wildbone (3 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e la clausola che ha fatto lievitare i prezzi.
> Se la clausola non ci fosse stata probabilmente che sarebbero arrivati pure ad una cifra ancora piu alta per prendere il brasiliano.
> 
> Tra una decina d'anni ci saranno clausole che arriveranno al milliardo... e forse tra una ventina d'anni i giocatori costeranno proprio quei prezzi.



Se non ci fosse stata la clausola, il PSG non ci avrebbe nemmeno provato; è proprio la clausola a fornire a Neymar l'assist per svincolarsi "lecitamente".


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse stata la clausola, il PSG non ci avrebbe nemmeno provato; è proprio la clausola a fornire a Neymar l'assist per svincolarsi "lecitamente".



Il Real e venuto a prendersi Kaka e il City prima di lui offriva pure il doppio di quello che offrivano i spagnoli.

Non c'erano clausole.
Eppure i piu ricchi ci provavano e molto spesso riuscivono a portare a casa il giocatore che volevano.

Stessa cosa per Sheva, Cristiano Ronaldo, Zidane, Beckham, Suarez...

Ora sembra che non si puo piu trasferire senza "la clausola".

Se non ci fosse stata Neymar "avrebbe pagato" una somma che andava bene al Barca per liberarlo. 
Forse non sarebbe stata da 222 mln, forse solo 180, forse 250...
Ma il barca non avrebbe potuto tenersi un Neymar scontento e in piu rifiutare quella cifra.

Clausola o non clausola quando un giocatore vuole partire e chi vuole comprare puo metterci tantissimi soldi, il giocatore si muove... con la buona pace di chi avrebbe forse preferito tenersi il giocatore concentrato al 100% per vincere con la sua attuale squadra.

Non capisco proprio perche il PSG, club piu ricco al mondo con l'amichetto di Manchester "non avrebbe nemmeno provato" a prendere i migliori giocatori al mondo...
Ci hanno provato pure per ROnaldo... il problema non e stato la clausola troppo alta o nessun altra cosa se non il rifiuto del giocatore stesso.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Concordo assolutamente.
Se crollassero le spagnole esulterei per vent'anni di fila, ma questa farsa della sponsorizzazione per permettere al giocoliere di pagarsi il cartellino da solo alzerebbe ulteriormente i costi del calciomercato (e noi che stiamo appena cominciando a risollevarci avremmo sicuramente vita più difficile), oltre ad essere una cosa moralmente indegna sia a livello di cifre che di strategia adottata.


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il Real e venuto a prendersi Kaka e il City prima di lui offriva pure il doppio di quello che offrivano i spagnoli.
> 
> Non c'erano clausole.
> Eppure i piu ricchi ci provavano e molto spesso riuscivono a portare a casa il giocatore che volevano.
> ...



Senza considerare che Neymar raggiunge quelle cifre perché in 3 anni si ripaga da solo, è un'Azienda che fa 70 milioni di foloowers su Instagram, più del Barca o Le Bron pe intenderci.
Droga il mercato? non credo.. infatti un Cairo il suo Belotti da 100 mil se lo tiene sul groppone finché non arriverà a un prezzo adeguato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Il prezzo lo farà sempre e solo il mercato..

Puoi appendere il cartellino 100 milioni a Belotti quando vuoi ma finché non trovi un fesso che te li paga rimane solo un numero scribacchiato su un contratto..e il giocatore resta al toro..

Neymar vale 222 milioni? Si, per il PSG evidentemente è così..

Non per questo da domani Bacca ne vale 50...

Dai su non inseguiamo le streghe..al Barca non va giù la figuraccia di essere stati mollati da Neymar..e vi dirò di più..se tornassero indietro non farebbero quel rinnovo a Messi che è stato la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso..


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra


Ma Neymar sarà un caso quasi isolato nella storia del calcio. Costa 220 milioni perchè ne genererà altrettanti. E' un campione che quando Ronaldo e Messi leveranno le tende vincerà quasi sicuramente il pallone d'oro. Possono inventarsi tutti i prezzi che vogliono gli altri club, infatti Belotti a 100 è ancora li in vetrina e tutti ridono in faccia a Cairo.


----------



## z-Traxx (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Sì ma allora che le mettono a fare le clausole di rescissione e anche così alte, la Spagna ha paura che gli frani la terra sotto i piedi, visto che il calcio spagnolo deve rimborsare debiti entro il 2020 come da mio articolo di ieri, metti l'ipotesi che va via anche Ronaldo, 2 dei 3 big mondiali, sponsor, giro di soldi si trasferirebbe..........appeal calcio spagnolo in diminuzione e squadre indebitate a rischio come lo sono state nel 2012 insieme alle banche, quindi occhio che secondo me c'è ben di più dietro a quello che appare e viene fuori.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Sì ma allora che le mettono a fare le clausole di rescissione e anche così alte, la Spagna ha paura che gli frani la terra sotto i piedi, visto che il calcio spagnolo deve rimborsare debiti entro il 2020 come da mio articolo di ieri, metti l'ipotesi che va via anche Ronaldo, 2 dei 3 big mondiali, sponsor, giro di soldi si trasferirebbe..........appeal calcio spagnolo in diminuzione e squadre indebitate a rischio come lo sono state nel 2012 insieme alle banche, quindi occhio che secondo me c'è ben di più dietro a quello che appare e viene fuori.



Io spero in un tracollo del campionato spagnolo come quello avuto dall'Italia negli ultimi anni. Ormai hanno stufato sinceramente.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io spero in un tracollo del campionato spagnolo come quello avuto dall'Italia negli ultimi anni. Ormai hanno stufato sinceramente.



I spangoli hanno stufato concordo ma i francesi-arabi per me sono pure peggio.


----------



## Edric (3 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo capite che un acquisto di 222M drogherebbe definitivamente i già pochi equilibri di questo mercato? D'ora in avanti QUALSIASI giocatore che fa un'annata buona ti verrà a costare 100M essendo buoni, vedi Belotti che non ne vale manco la metà. Sinceramente godrei se dovesse saltare l'affare anche se ci credo poco ormai
> 
> Anche a me stanno sulle palle Real e Barca ma qui c'e in gioco una cosa molto più grave che il semplice odio calcistico verso una squadra



Mi spiace bosskilla ma non c'è molto da discutere qua.

C'è una clausola ? Si
Viene pagata totalmente ? Si (da quel che sappiamo)

Stop non c'è altro da aggiungere, il giocatore *VA SVINCOLATO*. 

Qualunque discussione sulla leggittimità di ignorare una clausola di svincolo, una volta che si manifestano questi due elementi, non ha ALCUN SENSO di esistere.

La lega non ha competenza (nè, ovviamente, tantomeno ce l'abbiamo noi) per poter obiettare su alcunchè relativamente al Fair Play per vietare lo svincolo a un calciatore, se questa è stata legittimamente sottoscritta dalle parti in causa e se le condizioni per farla scattare vengono attivate.

Se poi eventualmente (e, fino a prova del contraria, un se resta sempre un se) ci saranno obiezioni relative alle normative del Fair Play finanziario tocca all'Uefa obiettare e intervenire, la Liga non può sostiturisi autonamente ad essa.


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2017)

*Pagata la clausola rescissoria direttamente nella sede del Barca*


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Pagata la clausola rescissoria direttamente nella sede del Barca*



In contanti?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportato da Marca. Secondo il quotidiano spagnolo, Neyamr avrebbe depositato l'ammontare della clausola, 222 milioni di euro, nelle casse del Barça. La Liga però non ha accettato il pagamento ed il relativo documento fornito.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamento.



Mossa voluta dal Real Madrid che teme che con 220 milioni i blaugrana possano ricostruire un organico valido e già pronto per il dopo Messi.
Peccato, a Barcellona stavano già stappando le bottiglie di champagne


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> In contanti?



Hanno riempito una ventina di damigiane con delle fedi forse?


----------

